# Stunning photos of the volcano in Iceland



## Lloyd71 (Aug 21, 2008)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/yahooeditorspicks/galleries/72157623855495574/page2/

Absolutely amazing stuff.
'Smoke Landscape HDR' and 'Eruption in Eyjafjallajökull' are my 2 favourites, but 'Playing with the Devil' must have taken cojones the size of caravans! :doublesho


----------



## SBerlyn (Nov 9, 2008)

Thanks for those Lloyd; agreed; Playing with the Devil, though obviously not as near as it looks, is amazing.

S


----------



## Lloyd71 (Aug 21, 2008)

Just because it needs to be here;


----------



## silenec (Apr 11, 2010)

Mother Nature at it's best :thumb:
I like this one:


----------



## tony2 (Jan 31, 2010)

Lloyd71 said:


> Just because it needs to be here;


_
Then God showed me the Lake of Fire where the third of the angels were in chains of darkness. There were red-hot piercing flames going through all Heaven and earth. Yet they gave no light. The Lake of Fire was in total darkness. Hell was enlarging itself and here began this mighty, earth-quaking voice of God_


----------



## Lloyd71 (Aug 21, 2008)

It looks more like a neon afro to me.
Here's another, I'm not sure if it's the same Volcano (the name suggests somewhere in Iceland anyway) but it's still amazing;


----------



## lego_man (Mar 29, 2007)

There are some very good shots there, awesome!! :thumb:


----------



## thehogester (Jun 15, 2008)

Wow! Some amazing shots there!


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Very good :thumb:


----------



## Andy. (Apr 11, 2010)

Playing with the Devil looks alot like a photo that was on the front of National Geographic many years ago. Might have been as far back as 20 to 30 years ago.


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Awesome shots


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

Check this lot out

http://www.boston.com/bigpicture/2010/04/more_from_eyjafjallajokull.html

mental lightning as well


----------



## -Ally- (Mar 6, 2009)

Nice pics indeed


----------



## bretti_kivi (Apr 22, 2008)

aaah, the boston link. There are two sets on the globe's pages... and very nice they are, too.

Bret


----------



## noop (Jan 5, 2007)

Edit just clicked through on this link above and it is the same pic


buckas said:


> Check this lot out
> 
> http://www.boston.com/bigpicture/2010/04/more_from_eyjafjallajokull.html
> 
> mental lightning as well


No point starting a new thread, I came across this online

Image credit: Lightning streaks across the sky as lava flows from a volcano in Eyjafjallajokul April 17, 2010. (REUTERS/Lucas Jackson)


----------

